# Finance offices Lagos



## sundreamers

Hi we are currently using a Fiscal rep to pay our IMI but want to sort this ourselves in future. This is our 1st bill and I understand we can register online. We still live in UK but use our apt for holidays(no rental) Is it a complicated procedure to do online, and is there by any chance an English translation/ Also could anyone tell us where in Lagos we would need to go if we wanted to speak to someone re our IMI bill. Thank you


----------



## canoeman

You can register for online access to your NIF but you can only remove a Representative by a personal visit to a Financas office until you do all correspondence will go to him and IMI for 2013 has already been sent.

Most reps register clients for online access so you should first check with him and if so get password which you can then change to block his access.

In Portuguese no but it does Google translate steps to register are straightforward, my top tip for any Portuguese site you need to use and register with is to have a Gmail address as it has a handy translate option for Emails so you can quickly see if you need to take any action

Address here http://www.igogo.pt/servico-de-financas-de-lagos/ my understanding is Lagos are not the easiest Tax Office and if you can take someone with you who speaks Portuguese


----------



## canoeman

Should be Financas site no not available in English


----------



## sundreamers

Thank you for that. We have had copies of our 2013 bills from Rep and paid. We have also paid her annual fee so will be looking to sort it before next year. Will go back and ask her about online registration.


----------



## canoeman

Don't forget to cancel correctly any contract or agreement you might have with her


----------

